
Google, LG, are not choosing snapdragon 865 for flagships due to high price tag - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/google-lg-snapdragon-865-flagships/
======
throwaway9d0291
Given recent flagships from these manufacturers are priced around $1k, I
wonder how this can be reconciled with Xiaomi releasing a phone with this chip
for <$500: [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/xiaomis-
redmi-k30-pr...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/xiaomis-
redmi-k30-pro-brings-snapdragon-865-phones-down-to-425/)

Are they looking to make more affordable flagships or are they upset their
margins are being hurt?

~~~
JTon
A couple thoughts: Xiaomi probably builds an order of magnitude more phones
than LG and Google. So there's volume discounting at play. Also, Xiaomi's
affordable phones are missing important NA bands. I wonder how this omission
influences the cost of the SOC.

~~~
packetlost
Considering a lot of that cost is _licensing_ , probably a fair bit.

------
foepys
This is just a rehash of this article:
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/reports-google-lg-
do...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/reports-google-lg-dont-want-
qualcomms-super-expensive-snapdragon-865/)

Maybe it would be better to link the original source.

------
wmf
From an Ars comment, apparently all these phones have the 865:

$500: Xiaomi Mi 10

$500: Nubia Red Magic 5G

$500: iQOO 3

$550: OnePlus 8

$700: Sharp Aquos R5G

$800: Nokia 9.2

$800: LG V60 ThinQ 5G

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/reports-google-lg-
do...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/reports-google-lg-dont-want-
qualcomms-super-expensive-snapdragon-865/?comments=1&post=38745232)

Maybe these low-priced phones with a top-end SoC are making some bad tradeoffs
to get that low price, but there's at least some evidence that Qualcomm isn't
forcing phone prices over $1,000.

(And yeah, don't post WCCFTech.)

~~~
ksec
The last time I check Xiaomi ASP in still below $150. That is basically saying
they dont sell their flagship model in any volume and are likely used as loss
leader or at break even.

And yes, WCCFtech deserve no place on HN. Hence I have flag it.

------
SimeVidas
Assuming that Apple releases the iPhone 9 with the latest A13 chip for $400 to
$500 soon, what will be good Android alternative? Compact size, most powerful
chip, affordable. I was eyeing S10e last year. Has anything better been
released since?

~~~
LeifCarrotson
Most powerful chip is hard to come by in small Android phones and often not
really needed/warranted. I think you'll get poorer performance a couple years
down the line (which is, I expect, the reason you're wanting the best chip) if
you have to deal with Samsung touchwiz and bloatware vs. bare, unlocked
Android.

The Motorola One lineup checks all my boxes right now: Stock Android with
unlocked bootloader, uSD card, good displays, good battery, headphone jack,
stays updated, and under $400. I'm mourning the loss of swappable batteries
and small displays in the market, but it's the best option I've found.

~~~
dbspin
They have atrocious support. Bricked a whole bunch of Moto G phones a couple
of years ago - by breaking the charging functionality with a firmware update.
Just straight up didn't fix it. Thousands of people affected. I'd never
consider a Motorola device again.

------
willis936
Why would anyone ever post a wccftech unsubstantiated speculation piece
anywhere on the internet, let alone here?

------
throwaway55554
I had an issue with the title but the article addresses the issue. It isn't
_just_ the higher price tag. It's the thermals and power management that comes
with having a separate modem as well as the price tag.

------
Scene_Cast2
I'd also be interested if the required motherboard area is larger, and if the
TDP is higher, too. Both of those could decrease battery life.

------
fulafel
tldr: "Google and LG are opting for the Snapdragon 765G, but not because it’s
just saving them money. It’s Qualcomm’s first SoC to sport an embedded 5G
modem saving manufacturers a ton of design hassles"

Good news to pick a lower power chip as Google has been putting wimpy
batteries into their phones.

------
clSTophEjUdRanu
I think the phone they think is the next Google flagship is actually the 4a
budget device.

------
balola
Wireless communication has hit its limits, mmWave won't save it.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I'm confused as to what you mean by "hit its limits", considering there's
still a lot of room for improvement - just go anywhere that's not a major
urban centre. Are we at a point where we can't possibly improve as the laws of
physics won't allow it? I find that doubtful.

~~~
balola
Yes, that's why about the only things the industry can do are denser
basestations and higher frequencies.

Think about it as your home wifi, it's essentially the same, how do you
increase its capacity?

If the industry doesn't have to factor in ROI, then your argument is valid,
but it's a business.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
So you're ruling out a change in tech? We're stuck here because there's no
reason we could conceive of something better due to the ROI? I'm confused as
to why you believe now would be that moment, as opposed to something earlier.

